# Database Discussions > Oracle >  ORA-01552: cannot use system rollback segment for non-system tablespace 'USERS'

## george

Hi,
 I am getting an error when creating a table in Oracle.

ORA-01552: cannot use system rollback segment for non-system tablespace 'USERS'

When I try to create a roll back segment for the 'users' tabespace, it gives me an error

ORA-30574: Cannot create rollback segment in tablespace with AUTO segment space
management

Only one rollback segment is online now, SYSTEM.

Can somebody help me on this.

 -George

----------


## skhanal

Create a rollback segment in system tablespace, then create a second one in other location, then offline the new system rollback segment.

----------


## george

I have tried doing so, still I am getting the same error. To make it clear this is what I did:

SQL>create rollback segment sys_temp tablespace;
SQL> alter rollback segment sys_temp online;

The above two queries executed successfully and the new system rollback space is online now.

Now I tried to create one for the tablespace USERS (where my user belongs) ,
SQL> create rollback segment usr_sg tablespace users;

This gives me the error
ORA-30574: Cannot create rollback segment in tablespace with AUTO segment space management

----------

